# ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد



## GIGILOVELY (19 يونيو 2007)

انا بجد مش عارفة اعمل ايه محتارة قوي ومش عارفة افكر
انا  بحب واحد وهو بيحبني بس لااسف مش مخطوبين وانا وهو ماشوفناش بعض بقالنا شهر بس بنكلم بعض كتير
والسبب اني مش عارفة اشوفه علشان بابا وماما مش عاوزني اخرج مع اصحابي وهما مش عارفين علي فكرة رغم اني عارفة اني لازم اعرفهم بس هما متعصبين قوي بس انا معرفة اب اعترافي والانسان اللي بحبه ده باباه قال ان شاء الله هيجي يخطبني في شهر يناير اللي جاي بس مايقدرش يتكلم عليا دلوقتي غير لما يكون واثق انه قد كلامه يعني يجيب الشقة الاول
وحبيبي ده اخر مرةكلمني فيها قال انهزهق وعايز يشوفني وانا مش عارفة اعمل يه المهم قالي انه هينتحر علشان يرتاح ويريحني وانا لما سمعت كدة حسيت ان الدنيا اسودن في وشي وقعدت اكلمه كتير لكن لاسف هومش راضي يسمع لكلامي وقفل معايا وانا بجد هموت ومش قادرة اعمل حاجة ارجوكم ساعدوني وصلولي كتير وانا بامانة بصلي كتير وبجد


----------



## MARINSE (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

اطيعي اباكي فهو اعلم بمستقبلك ولا يريد سوا الخير لكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

أولا" أنا هطلب  منك أنك متزعليش من كلامى وأعتبرينى أخت كبيره  ليكى ويا رب أقدر أفيدك ....... بداية" ألآم يجب أن تكون ملازك الآول والآخير فى مثل هذه المواضيع لآنك لو لفيتى الدنيا كلها مش هتلاقى حد بيحبك بجد وقلبه عليكى قدها .... لهذا يجب ان تكون موضع اسرارك أذا كنتى محرجه من باباكى ......ثانيا" يعنى أيه مش قادر وهينتحر والكلام ده يقلق لآنه الطريق طويل وهتاقبلوا مطبات كتير يعنى من أول مشكله هدد بالانتحار واحنا بنتكلم فى مسألة وقت أما لما تقابلوا مشاكل بجد هيعمل أيه ........وأنا بخمن أن سنه مش كبير وأن تجربته فى الحياه مش كبيره .......وواضح ان باباه انسان محترم وأد المسئوليه وأنا واثقه أنه هيتصرف صح .....أنا هطلب منك متتصرفيش أى تصرف تانى بدون علم  بابا وماما عشان حتى تعلى فى نظر والده ويحترمك أكتر........وأذا والده رأى أن أبنه جاهز لتحمل المسئوليه هيجى زى ما وعد ولو رأى أن أبنه ما زال بعيد عن أنه يقدر يتحمل مسئولية بيت وزوجه وأولاد هتلاقيه رافض ا نه يتقدم لك دلوقتى ......أتمنى لك السعاده من قلبى .........المهم تصلى من كل قلبك .....(لا تصرف وجهك عنى كن لى معينا" ) أ رجو أن يكون كلامى مزعلكيش.... وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى وقت .


----------



## GIGILOVELY (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

متشكرة قوي علي رايك الجميل ومساعتدك ليا صليلي


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

سلامى للجميع 
انا حاسه بيكى قوى وكلام دونا نبيل مظبوط وانا من رأيها ان لازم على الاقل تحكى لماما كل حاجة لان هى اكتر واحدة هتخاف عليكى ولما تكونى تعبانة هى اكتر واحدة هتحس بيكى فالنقطة دى مهم قوى لازم تاخدى خطوة بخصوصها 
نيجى بعد كدة لموضوع انو عايز يشوفك دى حاجة حلوة لكن لازم تاخدى بالك من نفسك متستانيش انوهو ياخد بالو منك لازم تحافظى على نفسك وسمعتك وعلى سمعت بابا وماما وان مش كل حاجة الحب لازم يكون فى عقل وسيطرة على المشاعر وخير الامور الوسط ارجوكى خودى بالك من نفسك وفكرى كويس قبل ما تاخدى اى خطوة وكمان فكرى فى بابا وماما وعايزة اقولك حاجة مهمة انك لما تحترمى كلام والديك اكيد هتكبرى فى نظره كتير لان هو كمان لازم يحترم موقف والديكى 
دى وجةنظرى واتمنى لكى التوفيق من كل قلبى 

            لانه تعلق بى انجيه ارفعه لانه عرف اسمى يدعونى فاستجب له ......اريه خلاصى


----------



## GIGILOVELY (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

ميرسي علي رايكم ومشاركتكم ليا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

جيجى انا طبعا مش هكرر الكلام اللى اتقال 

انا طبعا عجبنى جدا كلام دونا لانه كلام حكيم وعاقل 

انا زوجه وام فطبعا حاسه بوالدتك وحاسه بيكى 

يعنى ايه كلمه ينتحر هل ده انسان عاقل مجرد انك انتى متنزليش تقابليه يفكر فى الانتحار

ياستى يعتبر نفسه مسافر يكون نفسه لمده سنه

وكفايه انك بتكلميه فى التليفون 

اوعى تعملى حاجه من ورا اهلك لانه ممكن بعد كده يقولك ما انتى كنتى بتنزلى تقابلينى من ورا اهلك 

مش هيقدر انك كنتى بتعملى كده عشانه  وبعدين طالما هو مستعجل يشد حيله شويه فى الشغل 

ويقصر المده    وربنا يكون معاكى ارجو عدم الزعل من كلامى لانى بعتبرك زى بنتى :flowers:​


----------



## twety (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

*بصى ياجيجى*
*حكايه الانتحار دى مش صح*
*دى بس تهديد منه علشان تعملى اللى هو عاوزة*
*ودى اول خطوة*
*وانتى متضمنبش ان كان هو صح وفعلا هيجى يخطبك ولا لا*
*انا اهرف واحده اللى كانت بتكلمه*
*حلف ووعد لها انه مش هيسيبها*
*وكلام كتير وحاجات كده وفى الاخر اهو سابها وخطب غيرها*
*حاولى تفكرى بعقل وحكمى ابونا (اب اعترافك)*
*وقوليله لو عاوز بجد تعالى دلوقت اتكلم ونرتبط حتى بدبل*
*وبعدين الخطوبه تكون فى يناير زى ما انت عاوز*
*ومفيش حاجه اسمها انه لسه مش واثق انه قد كلامه*
*دى يبا اة يا لا*
*حددى موقفك معاه وهو كمان*
*وحاولى منضعفيش وتنزلى تقابليه*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## missorang2006 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

جي جي انتي صلي للموضوع
واحكي للرب انه الموضوع بين ايديك 
وهو اكيد هيحله


----------



## GIGILOVELY (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

ميرسي علي نصيحتك ياكاندي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## GIGILOVELY (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

ميرسي ليكي ياتويتي بس هو فعلا كلم والده ووالده هو اللي قال مش هينفع يعمل اي خطة غير لما يجيب الشقة ومش مقتنع بحكاية لبس الدبل دي علشان لو محصلش نصيب ميعلقنيش ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## GIGILOVELY (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم ساعدوني بجد*

ميرسي علي النصيحة الجميلة دي هو انا فعلا والحمد لله اني رامية همي علي ربنا لاني واثقة فيه وهو دايما بيعمل كل اللي في صالحي ربنا معاكي


----------

